
Twitter Mania: Google Got Shut Down. Apple Rumors Heat Up. - foppr
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/05/twitter-mania-google-got-shut-down-apple-rumors-heat-up/
======
axod
This is just ridiculous. Belongs on The Onion. Companies that have a clue
don't buy other companies for $700m just because they're "so hot right now".
Because they could well be "so dead tomorrow".

If anyone buys twitter, it'd be for one reason, and one reason alone - PR.
It'd be just like buying the milliondollarhomepage - which was also "So hot
right now!!!".

~~~
vaksel
Techcrunch has become the onion. I guess they realized that they get more page
views even if its a rumor pulled out of their behind

------
pierrefar
I love this bit: "We would have passed on reporting this rumor at all, but
other press is now picking it up."

To rephrase: "We have to follow the herd here even though it's a very wild
rumor."

------
miracle
Maybe twitter will be used to replace SMS by Apple?

They might have deals with carriers that they are not allowed to sent sms
messages through the internet and must use the carrier's network, but what if
they are deploying their own sort of sms network?

